# where can i find nx bodykits?



## DrastikMeasurez (May 30, 2002)

I'm almost done with my 92 nx but I wanna put a body kit on it and I cant find a place the sellls them in the USA. Can someone please help me?


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Erebuni. They are in Brooklyn. The best kits are outside the USA though. They do not use fiberglass.


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

*L* body kits for an NX?? theres only one out there, at least one full kit....
i wish .. there is very little speciofically intended for the NX out there.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

foxxynx said:



> **L* body kits for an NX?? theres only one out there, at least one full kit....
> i wish .. there is very little speciofically intended for the NX out there. *


Dude, you are sooo way off. Look here. 

And yes, they can be imported into the united States. 

Look at Kenji's car from the Netherlands!

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32400


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

alright my bad. i cant get the pics on that page to load, or your page addy to be correct....

i guess i just havent seen any others . ive seen NX's done up, just not any with kits specifically maketed for the NX.


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

alright, never mind i got both of them up and working today


----------



## NX$paniard (Jul 24, 2002)

yes i must say my body kit was a pian in the ass to get but Im glad i did it.....its fiberglass but i am still very happy with its appereance..just have to be extra careful...

anyway you can check 

www.erebuni.com...(which Nopi sells as well)
www.carmate.com.au (is where i got my front end)
www.impactparts.com(a more conservative kit but hey its different)

other than that it is pretty tricky to mod an NX without going too far..I have been labeled as "ricey" a few times with mine..but thats how it goes...


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

NX$paniard said:


> *
> 
> www.erebuni.com...(which Nopi sells as well)
> www.carmate.com.au (is where i got my front end)
> ...


There is also keyword "carcept" pricey but clean and keyword "ms design" again pricey but clean. Oh and Acespeed in the Phillipines, hard to get a hold of I don't know if they are still around but I like their prices.

NX$paniard-any pics of you ride with that front end, the carmate pic is crap and I can't see good detail, what kind of coin was it for the kit shipped?


----------



## NX$paniard (Jul 24, 2002)

yes i have pics , but i dont know how to host them gimme an email and ill send them to u....

all and all the front end and the rear cover with shipping and customs fees...etc etc...came over 1000....i dont wanna know exactly how much because i feel bad enough paying that much for it..LOL Its definitely more trouble and cost than its worth..but i am pretty sure i am one of the few if not the only person in the us with that front end.......


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Jose, you gotta pay to be exclusive. I paid over $370 just for the MS Design spoiler and I am still waiting for Koschis eyebrows.


----------



## NX$paniard (Jul 24, 2002)

i think me and you are definitely the *ONLY ones that think this way Ian!!

we are the non-conformists thatll tackle any obstacle (even $$) to obtain the looks we want...LOL


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

www.fxdesigns.com


----------

